

Google Insights shows what sites are mainstream and which ones are still early adopter - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/08/early-adopters-vs-the-mainstream-google-insights-points-out-websites-only-used-by-silicon-valley-nerds.html

======
pongle
A very interesting look at the results of Google Insights. When I have a
moment I'll see if I can find public sales/growth figures for a few companies
and compare them to their Google Insight results to see whether there is any
correlation.

------
phil_KartMe
TechCrunch notes that:

"Chen included the '.com” at the end of each site’s name when he created his
maps (”techcrunch.com,” “twitter.com,” etc.)....Only nerds add the “.com” in
the search box when they are looking for a site."

This affects results significantly.

here is the TC link: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/12/if-you-are-a-
techcrunch...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/12/if-you-are-a-techcrunch-
reader-outside-of-california-raise-your-hand/)

------
Morieris
Obligatory self-referential search for ycombinator:
[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=&q=ycombinato...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=&q=ycombinator&geo=US)

~~~
wildwood
And if you limit the time-frame to the last 12 months, everything but CA
disappears. I guess everybody in the northeast who's interested already has it
bookmarked?

------
GavinB
Twitter's heavy focus in states with major cities probably looks very much
like early graphs of cell phone use. I still have a hard time imagining it
spreading, but I guess I haven't been bit by the twitterbug yet.

------
Mistone
super cool tool, thanks for the tip andrew. This is a nice top level analysis
and correlation, leave hardcore research to analysts. I'm all for "putting in
keywords are looking at pretty graphs."

(edited)

~~~
bprater
Correct grammar and punctuation please.

~~~
Mistone
are you kidding? -3 points down? I'm not writing a dissertation I'm making a
comment.

~~~
immad
I think most of the - points were for "leave hardcore research to analysts"

~~~
Mistone
fair enough, I was jokingly referencing this comment from @jowyang "Friends,
before you go ape shiggles for Google Insight, please note the data is NOT
USAGE, it's just querying the frequency of search terms"
<http://twitter.com/jowyang/statuses/885631287>

jokes and odd references often get lost in textual translation.

